# Insurance for a golf GTI



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi people,

I've just bought a Volkswagen Golf GTI and my girlfriend's having trouble finding insurance, could anyone suggest any insurance companies please?
She's 24 and the best we have been offered is 3rd party cover, we're looking for fully comprehensive!


Help help help!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I've just bought a Volkswagen Golf GTI and my girlfriend's having trouble finding insurance, could anyone suggest any insurance companies please?
> She's 24 and the best we have been offered is 3rd party cover, we're looking for fully comprehensive!
> ...


Hi sparco,
I will check and I will get back to you, it’s ok if the company in sharjah.


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

*gti insurance*



mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Hi sparco,
> I will check and I will get back to you, it’s ok if the company in sharjah.


Hey Mr.Alsuwaidi,

As long as it doesn't make any difference to the cover the car has I don't care where the insurance company is! Thanks for taking the time to help!

Marc


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

sparco18uk said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I've just bought a Volkswagen Golf GTI and my girlfriend's having trouble finding insurance, could anyone suggest any insurance companies please?
> She's 24 and the best we have been offered is 3rd party cover, we're looking for fully comprehensive!
> ...


Mate, 

Axa insurance are good, i was able to insure my car fully comp with them and it is 2 years old


----------



## sparco18uk (Nov 17, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Mate,
> 
> Axa insurance are good, i was able to insure my car fully comp with them and it is 2 years old


i've tried them, they said they wouldn't insure her! cheers, any other suggestions?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Why do they not want to insure her? Age?


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

I Dont understand why theres a problem at what age did she start driving


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Try Royal Sun Alliance, was the cheapest for me. I know they cover females fully, was WAY cheaper than axa for my Audi A4 convertable


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Forgive me for my ignorance but is it quite difficult to get insurance covers for females in the UAE?


----------

